# D. Vanzolini



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Does anyone know if Vanzolini are legal in the U.S.? If so, do you know of anyone who is successfully breeding them? How much do you think it would cost to have a group of these imported over from Europe (if they are legal)? 

Thanks, 

Mike


----------



## NCSUdart (Oct 1, 2004)

cites records i've seen do show some legal exports to the US in 1996, but i'm unsure whether they were for general public or an institution, since they were brazilian frogs i'd put money on the latter. i can't find any records of legal peruvian imports. from what i've seen in european forums they breed fairly well. i think i'd heard at frog day that someone in the US was just having success with a pair but i can't remember a name.


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

frogman824 said:


> Does anyone know if Vanzolini are legal in the U.S.? If so, do you know of anyone who is successfully breeding them? How much do you think it would cost to have a group of these imported over from Europe (if they are legal)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Just FYI, I heard of some pretty widespread die-offs over in Europe...apparently, they are quite sensitive to shipping, and I believe there was some stuff being passed off as CB that was not, which is probably related to the die-offs. The truly CB are very hard to find, from what I understand...therefore, it is very risky right now.

Kristen


----------



## npaull (May 8, 2005)

Legal importations of this frog have occurred, and they are in the hobby, just in very small numbers.


----------



## Filip (Jan 12, 2006)

*D. Vanzollini*

The situation in Europe concerning the legal status of D. vanzollini is a bit confusing... The main rule is that *"All the D. Vanzollini are illegal, except these animals that can be proven to be from the line of Harald Divossen (with copies of his original papers)". * Yet there are some exceptions... 
A few years ago, the German autorities discovered a large amount of smuggled D. Vanzollini. A few of these animals were given to Harald Divossen because he was renowned for his expertise with pdf. Apparantly Harald was allowed to sell the offspring. To his dismay, he received a lot of demands for 2 frogs. It immediately occured to him that breeders with illegally smuggled D. Vanzollini only wanted to buy these frogs to make their own illegal breedinggroups of Vanzollini legal. So he sold the offspring on various frogdays, giving true hobbyists the chance to start on a legal way with this species.
The discussion in European countries other than Germany started here. Can frogs be legal in Germany and illegal in f.i. the Netherlands and Belgium? Theoretically not. But f.i. the belgian autorities think that Harald Divossen could not have sold the offspring to the public. So the belgian authorities still consider this species illegal and have already confiscated a breeding group from a renowned belgian breeder. The Dutch autorities on the other hand, decided to follow the German way of thinking and they consider all the D. Vanzollini which can be trailed back to the original D. Vanzollini from Harald, as legal. Important here is that the Vanzo-owner has copies of the original papers from Harald and copies from all the breeders in between... As far as i know the F3-generation of the original group of Harald should be almost ready to start breeding themselves. So if you buy D. Vanzollini on a frogday now, it is possible that you receive papers from 3 different breeders...
Considering the difficulty I can only say that there are different point of views. I know people who think it is a quite strong and productive species (strong as standard Lamasi, nearly as productive as ventri). But I also know a few people who have lost several and they think it is a difficult frog that dies quite easily.
Grtz!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They also range into Peru. Yes, there are some here already, and legality... is confusing. If Peru stock come in from the INIBICO/UE frogs, even if the EU frogs aren't considered legal, they would have the same problems listed above, legalizing the illegal...


----------



## linket22 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi all, they are available in the UK, i have seen a couple of people with them, but they are v expensive, probably the best place to get them over here is http://www.dartfrog.co.uk


----------



## octo (Mar 4, 2006)

Dartfrog.co.uk is just traveling to mainland europe and buys them, there is at couple of breeders, way cheaper to go to the source. The succes some breeders have with them produce so much offspring that in a couple of years when the next generation produces, theire will be plenty.

As i have been told by one of the breeders, the froglets are quite hardy, his offspring from last year are allready producing


----------

